# wsm 57cm for sale



## homeruk (Jun 5, 2018)

sadly due to other half pressure i find myself having to sell the weber smokey mountain 57cm ive loved
fully modded..
pro smoke gaskets fitted
unknown bbq stainless hinge fitted
framework and castors with brakes
pid digital temperature control unit fitted with fan blower, sensor probe etc
2nd coals grate
4 locking toggle catches fitted between bottom and centre piece
cleaned after every smoke
kept in the garage when not being used
£450
barking essex area


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (Jun 5, 2018)

homeruk said:


> sadly due to other half pressure i find myself having to sell the weber smokey mountain 57cm ive loved
> fully modded..
> pro smoke gaskets fitted
> unknown bbq stainless hinge fitted
> ...


Oooh I would love to buy it but my other half would skin me alive
Shame you have to sell it really...hope you find someone who will give it some love :)


----------



## homeruk (Jun 17, 2018)

now on ebay


----------



## homeruk (Jun 25, 2018)

SOLD


----------

